# Stainless steel barrel for an AR-15



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was looking at AR-15 uppers and I keep running across the stainless steel barrels.
Are they any good and how do they compare to chromed lined?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SS barrels if you buy good product are outstanding and work very well for weapons intended to drive tracks. 
Many say Chromed lined will out last a SS barrel. Chrome lined is not the latest and greatest anymore either.
Melonite has replaced Chrome in many weapons and many claimed it is better. I have several with Melonite.
Biggest advantage to SS it stands up to elements better than anything else. Is the cost worth it ?
Only you can make that call.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

I myself just bought a melonited upper today. However I wasnt looking for a tack driver just a basic carbine hence no SS even with some of the good deals out there.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Stainless is okay, no complaints, I like the corrosion resistance of stainless. If you are dealing with a humid salty climate a stainless barrel would be a nice feature to have on a rifle.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My AR has a stainless barrel, medium contour. IIRC, the barrel and chamber are chrome/molly coated. The corrosion resistance is superior and I've had no issues with it whatsoever.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

There are a lot of factors other than material. 

I personally don't like shiny SS barrels for something like an AR. Even if bead blasted or whatever, it's still kinda easy to see. And if you will have to DuraCoat it to reduce glare, why get SS in the first place? Just DuraCoat a good steel barrel whatever color you want and it will have many of the same corrosion resistant properties anyway.


----------

